# google earth error



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 22, 2010)

When i go to run googleearth i take this error:

```
Warning: Unable to create symlink for lock '/home/deadreamer/.googleearth/instance-running-lock'.  File exists.
```
But when i delete instance-running-lock file from /compact/linux/home/deadreamer/.googleearth then googleearth run.
Any ideas?


----------



## fronclynne (Jul 22, 2010)

Hmm, from /usr/local/share/google-earth/bin/googleearth:  
	
	



```
#!/bin/sh
#
# Google Earth startup script
#

<much snipped script>

LD_LIBRARY_PATH=.:${GOOGLEEARTH_DATA_PATH}:${LD_LIBRARY_PATH}
export LD_LIBRARY_PATH

[B][color="Red"]rm -f ${HOME}/.googleearth/instance-running-lock[/color][/B]
if [ -x "${GOOGLEEARTH_DATA_PATH}/googleearth-bin" ]
then
        cd "${GOOGLEEARTH_DATA_PATH}/"
        exec "./googleearth-bin" "$@"
fi
echo "Couldn't run Google Earth (googleearth-bin). Is GOOGLEEARTH_DATA_PATH set?"
exit 1

# end of googleearth ...
```

So, if you use the normal method, it should clear it on start automatically.


----------



## rhurlin (Jul 22, 2010)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> Hmm, from /usr/local/share/google-earth/bin/googleearth:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, this does not clear

/compat/linux/home/USERNAME/.googleearth/instance-running-lock


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 22, 2010)

No. Is not clearing it on start :OOO


----------



## fronclynne (Jul 23, 2010)

rhurlin said:
			
		

> No, this does not clear
> 
> /compat/linux/home/USERNAME/.googleearth/instance-running-lock



Ah, I just caught that.  Why on (google)Earth does that even exist?

If you need a /compat/linux/home/ tree in the first place, why not symlink it to your normal [/usr]/home/?

I suppose a solution would be to add a line to the script that deleted the /compat/linux/ subtended lock file as well.


----------



## rhurlin (Jul 23, 2010)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> [..snip..]
> 
> If you need a /compat/linux/home/ tree in the first place, why not symlink it to your normal [/usr]/home/?
> 
> I suppose a solution would be to add a line to the script that deleted the /compat/linux/ subtended lock file as well.



I think the behaviour of googleearth installation changed in last update.

I am no friend of additional symlinks, that had not automatically been installed from the port :-(

The newest port seems to use only /compat/linux/home/USERNAME/.googleearth/ for the lockfile. As far as I can see there is no lockfile in /usr/home/USERNAME/.googleearth/ (anymore).


----------



## adamk (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm confused about the very existence of /compat/linux/home/ .  That shouldn't necessary at all, right?  I don't have one, and Google Earth starts up fine here.

Adam


----------



## fronclynne (Jul 23, 2010)

Yeah, I've never had googleearth create such a thing for me, and it does run well enough here.  ( google-earth-5.2.1.1329 )


----------



## rhurlin (Jul 23, 2010)

adamk said:
			
		

> I'm confused about the very existence of /compat/linux/home/ .  That shouldn't necessary at all, right?  I don't have one, and Google Earth starts up fine here.
> 
> Adam



As far as I can evaluate, /compat/linux/home/ was created from print/acroread8. Once it exists, it seems that googleearth uses it, too.

I see this behaviour on three machines, all 9.0-CURRENT (amd64).

Solution: Deleting /compat/linux/home/ seems to bring no disadvantages. Now acroread and googleearth are working with /usr/home/ again


----------



## adamk (Jul 23, 2010)

Well, again, for what it's worth, print/acroread8 never created /compat/linux/home here


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 23, 2010)

On mine FreeBSD 8.0, KDE 4.4.5 Goggle-Earth doesn't start:

```
/usr/local/bin/googleearth %f
Fatal error in __driConfigOptions line 1, column 0: unknown encoding.
Google Earth has caught signal 6.



We apologize for the inconvenience, but Google Earth has crashed.
 This is a bug in the program, and should never happen under normal
 circumstances. A bug report and debugging data have been written
 to this text file:

    /usr/home/ajtim/.googleearth/crashlogs/crashlog-4c4a0b3d.txt

Please include this file if you submit a bug report to Google.
```


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 24, 2010)

> Solution: Deleting /compat/linux/home/ seems to bring no disadvantages. Now acroread and googleearth are working with /usr/home/ again


Didn't work. He creates again .googleearth forder on /compat/linux/home/ and also instance-running-lock file when i close it.


----------



## adamk (Jul 24, 2010)

So googleearth created /compat/linux/home/ ?

Adam


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 24, 2010)

> So googleearth created /compat/linux/home/ ?


Yeap :OOO


----------



## fronclynne (Jul 24, 2010)

Uh, are you passing any weird environment stuff?  You using the normal script to start googleearth?  Are you perchance starting it as root?  Can you just `# rm -r /usr/compat/linux/home && ln -s /home /usr/compat/linux/home`?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 25, 2010)

> [cmd=]# rm -r /usr/compat/linux/home && ln -s /home /usr/compat/linux/home[/cmd]


Whith this command, problem solved 
Thanks


----------

